# Shooting sticks OR bipod?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

*Do you prefer shooting sticks, or a gun mounted bipod when predator hunting?*​
Shooting sticks 4961.25%Gun Mounted Bipod3138.75%


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Let's do a poll here. Do you prefer shooting sticks or a gun mounted bipod when hunting predators? Not talking about at the range or any of that. Just straight up predator hunting.

Let's hear it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sticks for me, I've never used a bi-pod in the field.


----------



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

im rocking the bipod. i like having one less thing to carry.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't know what to pick as I normally carry both. I prefer to have my sticks but my bipod is on my gun to. I don't know how many times I have left the truck and forgot my sticks in the back but instead of going back to the truck and giving the coyotes more of a heads up that im there I just use my bipod. Also if I have a coyote hang up at 300 or more I am more comfortable at long range shooting prone with my bipod that sitting with my sticks so I can switch if I want.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Shooting sticks for me .


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Prefer the bipod. Never take it off my AR. Will probably run with shooting sticks on the new 243 but I like having both available. My sticks are the break-down pole cat 40" jobs. They don't weigh anything and especially work great out here in the dry ground.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll stick with the sticks


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like both I find I am more steady with the bipods and if I am hunting open country I use them. If I am hunting an area with open pockets and brush I like the sticks for mobility purposes and they are lighter to pack through brushy areas. My bipod seams to make more noise hanging limbs and brush plus I cant just drop them and make a fast swinging shot like I can with sticks. I think they each have their place.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I have used both and I have to say that I like the sticks better but if you like laying down when you shoot you have to go with the b-pod. But for me it is sticks.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Loving the sticks... mainly because I run into situations where the bipod is not tall enough (happens a lot) Usually when on a hill, in snow, etc. The bipods were just not flexible enough for me.

However... hunting with John in NM recently, he used a caldwell bipod on his AR that he had removed the last section of the legs from, and inserted some fiberglass electric fence posts into. So he had the convenience of an attached bipod, with the ability to make them really tall if needed.

He still wouldn't be able to drop them and swing over brush or get on a runner as easily as I can with sticks, but he says they work perfect for where / how he hunts.

As for laying down, I don't ever do that but it would be easy with sticks that are designed correctly with a good grip just above the center of the "X".


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> My sticks are the break-down pole cat 40" jobs. They don't weigh anything and especially work great out here in the dry ground.


I've got those same sticks and the only thing they were missing was a little superglue to convert them from foldable sticks to one piece.







They were a real pain - always getting stuck in the MO mud and pulling apart. Especially the feet...


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Notice that note about the DRY GROUND? I've gotten them stuck in the mud more than once, lifted up then had them come back to pinch me in the thumb. I probably don't have to tell you the amount of cursing that goes with that.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

has anyone tried one of those adjustable single sticks with the v on top. thought they might be nice in the snow or tall grass being as you can adjust the tall enough to take a standing shot if you need,


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

poe said:


> has anyone tried one of those adjustable single sticks with the v on top. thought they might be nice in the snow or tall grass being as you can adjust the tall enough to take a standing shot if you need,


For some reason to me they feel more effective for extra balance while standing than use when sitting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I tried the "trigger stick" at the store one of the models they had kept collapsing with very little pressure. I think that over time it will wear out like a gas shock. 
I'll stick with my stoney point steady stix, I've replaced the shock cord two or three times over the last 10-12 years but that stuff is cheap.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Sticks, only down fall is i forget them on stands and end up tracking them for a LONG TIME.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't own a bipod. I have a monopod and some homemade shooting sticks. I prefer the sticks for sitting or kneeling shots and the monopod for standing shots. Like YD says, you have to be careful how much pressure you put on it though because it will collapse if you lean to hard on it.


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guy's .... doe's anybody know the name of a bipod that I have seen hunter's use on tv that looks like one piece metal bent around and u just stick your barrel or forearm thru it ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I am still trying to figure out which I like best for coyote hunting. All I can say is that I bought the stoney point shooting sticks at the link below. I used them 2 times and the cheap plastic joint at the top snapped. I am taking them back and searching for something different.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Stoney-Point-Bipod/739956.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dstony%2Bpoint%2Bshooting%2Bsticks%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=stony+point+shooting+sticks&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a bipod on the 250 but I wish it had the swivel for the terrain I hunt in, also bought a cheap shooting stick and have had it with me also but haven't shot anything using either As the action that takes place usually comes on so quick I haven't time to use either!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a bipod on all the time and use it most when lamping at night. I have sticks for stalking and if I was to sit on the ground or in a blind I would use the sticks also.


----------



## pdxJaxon (Dec 30, 2011)

I have the bipod attached to my AR-15, but have been using shooting sticks.

The shooting sticks allow me to reposition much quicker. If I start shooting more open country, I might start using the bipod more.

Jaxon


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i have the stony point shooting sticks like yd. one thinkg i like about them is if you have a moving or running shot you just let em go and swing with the dog. i have tried bi-pods more than once and find if your in uneven or brushy areas they are effective only about 50% of the time. the other 50% they ruin the shot. just my opinion. more than often i love a good tree...lol


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Ive been using my BiPod, but recently Ive needed a set of taller sticks. I always felt like I was hunching over to much into the rifle. Im 6'4-1/2" and I need something taller.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

McYoteHunter said:


> Ive been using my BiPod, but recently Ive needed a set of taller sticks. I always felt like I was hunching over to much into the rifle. Im 6'4-1/2" and I need something taller.


 I think I'll probably take my bi-pod off as I've never used them, I free-hand or use a tree-- just habit.

Yes I think some tall Mc Sticks would work better for you.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

hassell said:


> I think I'll probably take my bi-pod off as I've never used them, I free-hand or use a tree-- just habit.
> 
> Yes I think some tall Mc Sticks would work better for you.


Yea I hear ya. Only reason I haven't taken them off is I like them for resting the rifle while getting setup. Its all about finding what works for you


----------



## Bucksnbolders (Dec 23, 2011)

I own several of both, but wont leave home without my sticks.


----------



## Duke (Jan 11, 2012)

It's shooting sticks for me. The simplicity and easy adjustments work great.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT Duke!


----------



## Savageheart (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Harris bipod with the swivel and will not leave home without it. It is the difference in telling a story or having pictures to prove it. I hunt a variety of terrain and have found none where it is a disadvantage. However I have used shooting stix in the past but found them to be more difficult for my style of hunting. I could get on target quicker and make more precise shots with the bipod, also I use only mouth calls and the bipod makes it easy for me to use both hands and still respond quickly to an approaching animal.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I shoot three times a month at the range, whether I like it or not. I do a lot of prone shooting with bi-pods at the range. I love bi-pods, have em for all my guns. However, in the field (Pa mountains, Pa suburbs or open country Iowa), I won't go anywhere W/out my sticks. First thought the collapsable ones were cool until you have to quickly reset and they don't. Taped the collasable ones together. Have two other pairs. Leave one set always in my Jeep, so I never forget them. Go sticks. The Buffalo hunters sure made a killing with em. RS, NattyB


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've tried the 23" bipod on my guns but don't really care for it. It's sticks or monopod for me.


----------



## IamI (Jan 3, 2012)

mostly sticks


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I recently picked up a Hammers tripod. I absolutely love this tripod. Tall enough to shoot from a standing position if needed. Collapsible legs that stay in place and the legs swivel to a very wide stance which makes it very stable. I extend the legs to the needed position, then use the small velcro strap that came with it to keep the three legs together and use it as a walking stick. Not somthing that would work for a hurried shot, but a great tripod for use when setting up to call.


----------



## nashoba54 (Sep 16, 2012)

I like stcks. Easy to adjust, steadies my shot, use them like a cane when walking, and CHEAP. I make mine out of 5/8" x 4' wooden dowel rods, walnut stain them, and then tie them together with a slip not out of cotton rope or para cord. I always have several sets with when I hunt.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Depends on the stand and the rifle I take. I have a bipod on my 22-250 and just bought one for my AR. If I take out the .243, I bring sticks.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I have the primo monopod, all my stand I will be seating so the monopod is probably the best for that. I haven't had any problem with it collapsing on me and I have it for about a year. I whish I could use a bipod but the terrain here in NV doesn't allow for that. And my rifle is already heavy as it is.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just picked up some bog-pod sticks... I'll have to camo them they are red & black.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I have the Stoney Point bipod setup on 3 weapons--love it...Otherwise, i'm stickin'.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Before







After


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good job on the camo Eric !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Very good job on the camo Eric !


Thanx Ed. The red was driving me nuts! LOL...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job. Seems to blend a little better


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those look great, nice work !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am trying to get my wife to let me camo the jeep!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hortontoter said:


> I recently picked up a Hammers tripod. I absolutely love this tripod. Tall enough to shoot from a standing position if needed. Collapsible legs that stay in place and the legs swivel to a very wide stance which makes it very stable. I extend the legs to the needed position, then use the small velcro strap that came with it to keep the three legs together and use it as a walking stick. Not somthing that would work for a hurried shot, but a great tripod for use when setting up to call.


You convinced me to finally make the leap and get a set of these. From what I understand they are the exact same sticks as the bog-pods just without the red, and for 1/2 the price. Works for me!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

bipod


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

christopher said:


> bipod


Do you plan to shoot off the ground christopher?


----------



## KrazyKowboy (Oct 23, 2012)

My favorite thing about sticks is that you can kick one leg or the other out to tilt, cant, swing your gun and level on uneven surface!


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I've always used shooting sticks. I never felt comfortable with a bipod mounted on my rifle. I made my own tripod for deer hunting many years ago. Being an old country boy, I took three four foot fiberglass livestock prods, tied them together with a leather shoe string and moved the connection up or down to suit the shooting height. The rawhide holds well and worked for over fifteen years in the deer woods and beanfields of Kentucky. I bought a bogpod tripod knockoff this last year & it seems to work well. The V top swivels and allows me to follow a moving target to some extent. Legs are collapisable from about 42 down to 20".


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I've used both in the past and currently have a bipod mounted on my .22-250 - having said that, I have always struggled with getting set "just right" with the bipod. The best use I have found for them is resting the gun while getting setup. I'll be using shooting sticks or a monopod going forward.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Good solid set of sticks.


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

sticks seem more comfortable


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been using a bipod, and I've been happy. This is all going to be personal preference as you can see by the different answers. My advice would be to try and borrow each to see which you prefer.


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

Versa-pod lazy pod. Perfect for sitting on ground or in chair. One button on/off gun. Rotates and pivots. Solid.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I use all three, bipod on AR, sticks for 22-250 and a monopod for walking, standing shots.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I took my bi pod off this year as it only got used once, still haven't picked up a set of sticks, when I had a chance on using them and seeing how versatile they are ( when hunting with Don ) in All kinds of terrain and shooting situations, they win hands down.


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

I use a Vanguead SQ3 bipod. It mounts to the gun with a supplied picatini rail mount. It mounts to your sling stud. Comes with two mounts so the bipod can interchange from gun to gun with ease. I also have a set of gorilla shooting sticks that adjust from sitting to standing. I like them alot but my only reason for not using it for predator hunting is when you lift your gun to reposition for the shot the shooting stick folds up into the closed position to me that is very annoying. My gun mounted bipod is my go to tool. I mainly use the shooting stick for my nine year old daughter hunting with the crossbow. I would hate to be an animal she wanted to shoot out to fifty yards. She is a crack shot for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## dlh2689 (Jul 19, 2013)

I've never used shooting sticks, but I do use a bi-pod and I don't like change.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Recently swapped my Stoney Point bipod for a monopod w/ the Stoney point mounting system.... It's a lot easier to get on target w/ the monopod....


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Never used a bipod for hunting because I am not shooting prone, so steady stix are great for me.


----------

